# Mamiya Tower 41



## tnez2929 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my first post. Sorry if this is the wrong place to post. I came across a Mamiya Tower 41 and I was able to pick it up for pretty cheap. ($5) The problem is there are some broken parts on it. There seems to be problems with the shutter and some other things. (sorry i cant specify, im pretty new to the whole photography thing and would probably end up confusing you guys) Im pretty bummed about it cause i got a cool camera and i cant use it. If anyone could recommend a camera repair business or any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. I live in Ohio by the way. Thanks guys.


----------



## compur (Nov 19, 2011)

Professional repair of most vintage cameras usually costs more than the camera is worth financially speaking.  I suggest finding another oldie that is in working condition.


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 19, 2011)

To be honest you should put this camera on a shelf. I doubt there is anybody who would fix it since the repair costs would be far more than the actual value and if it has broken parts the only way to fix it is to buy another for parts.

The image quality produced by it was below par and the bulb flash next to the lens would grossly overexpose the images.. One of my cousins had one around 63-64. She threw it in the lake..

Beyond that I don't think anybody can be of much help..


----------



## Horngreen (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd never seen this camera, very funky with that flash almost ON the lens. If you're new to the hobby maybe you could use this one as practice learning to repair cameras. It's true that if parts are physically broken that you'll need another for replacement parts but if by broken you mean things just are not working then maybe opening it up will reveal something simple. I have a Tower 120 "TLR" that I actually like and although it looks a bit ragged everything is smooth as silk as far as operations goes. 

Sears Tower 41 Photo Gallery by Erik Magnuson at pbase.com


----------

